# More pots and lidded forms



## mark sanger (12 Oct 2009)

Hi all

Been a while again since I posted and been in the forum. Sorry but I have been chasing my tail with stuff. just sat down at the end of the day with a nice cold pint so thought I would have a look around and post some I finished the other day. 

I have tweaked the form a little from the last lot. After George W gave me a hard time :lol; :lol: The largest is 100mm dia x 140 high, spalted beech, yew, Tulip wood, with Bubinga and anjan finials.

The lidded form is 200mm dia x 240 high. 

you may have seen them already. So soz if you have

The lidded pots I have tweaked the form a little from the last lot. The largest is 100mm dia x 140 high, spalted beech, yew, Tulip wood, with Bubinga and anjan finials.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2009)

mark sanger":1xnb2fia said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been a while again since I posted and been in the forum. Sorry but I have been chasing my tail with stuff. just sat down at the end of the day with a nice cold pint so thought I would have a look around and post some I finished the other day.
> 
> ...



They all look crisp and well proportioned to me Mark, good job the beer just got to you whilst posting and not before turning. :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Oct 2009)

Mark, you have developed a distinctive style that poitively shreaks your name. I have not seen anyone else doing anything in this style at all and like many others such as Cindy Dozdha, Binh Pho etc it is fast becoming a recognised trademark. The only thing I would suggest ( If I have the nerve) is that you try the same format / design with a plain, diffeent wood for the base such as ebony, rosewood etc. Maybe you have and it didn't work. What you do (IMHO) is fantastic and really beautiful but I would like to see a variation in couloring of the base

Pete


----------



## mark sanger (13 Oct 2009)

Hi Chas

Thank you for your comments. Yes the proportions may not have been as they are other wise. :lol: :lol: 

Hi Pete

  It is very kind of you to mention my work in the same sentences as that of Bihn Pho and Cindy Drozda, but I am certainly not in the same league. 

Please do suggest things. I am always looking for different ideas and perspectives .

I tend to only use native timbers the the main bodies of my work. They certainly would look nice in some of the more exotic timbers, but I only now use very small amounts of exotics for personal/environmental reasons. I have no issue with others wanting to but I decided upon this route some years ago. 

Some of the galleries I sell in will not accept exotic timbers as their customers do not like them due again to the perceived environmental concrens. But they will accept a small use of them in the lids.

Thank you very much for your comments.


----------



## johnny.t. (13 Oct 2009)

Hi Mark, all very nice work but the one at the centre really stands out for me, nice group 8) 

JT


----------



## mikec (13 Oct 2009)

Hi *Mark*

Some more very typical "Mark Sanger" forms, as Pete says they are becoming a class of their own. I think the colour tones of the reddish brown finials go very well with the tones in the bodies, even more than the black finials IMHO :wink: 

A really nice group.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## mark sanger (13 Oct 2009)

Hi Johnny 

Thank you for your comments. I like the larger one best too. The smaller ones are made from left overs and have the front face parted off and re-inserted back into a shoulder. It is a good way of getting using up odds and sods.


Hi Mike

Thank you for your comments. 

I decided to start complimenting the colours of the base forms with lighter finials. It is interesting that you have noticed this as it was my exact intention. Some people like a more subtle colour so this way I can make both and perhaps/hopefully cater for a few more tastes.

Thank you both again.


----------

